

Steve Job's boat impounded - kghose
http://edition.cnn.com/2012/12/21/tech/innovation/steve-jobs-yacht/index.html

======
ColinWright
Previously on Hacker News ...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4953030> (tuaw.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4953097> (bangkokpost.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4953189> (sky.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4953290> (guardian.co.uk)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4953811> (bbc.co.uk)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4954683> (france24.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4955931> (cnn.com)

